# Our Newest Addition: Bentley!



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I would like to officially introduce the newest member of our family... although you've probably heard me talk about him already.

This is Bentley. He's two years old. It's hard to tell from the pictures because the sun is so bright today, but he's an all-black cat.

I adopted Bentley from the county animal shelter where I volunteer. I had gotten to know him over the months I've been visiting to help socialize the cats, and Bentley came home on August 28th. 

He's a sweet, cuddly cat who loves to be picked up. He puts his arms around people's necks and gives hugs, and butts his head up against your chin. 

Up till his adoption, he'd lived his whole life thus far at the shelter. It's been fun to watch him discover the freedom of having a house to live in.

This is Bentley:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What fun!!! YEA for Bentley, and YEA for you! I'll bet he'll be a bit unsure for a few days, but he'll quickly settle in. Are you doing the standard introductions to your Maisie and Zephyr or have you just put him in with them?


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

YAY for Bentley and BLESS YOU for loving him and taking him in! The poor sweet boy, living his whole life at the shelter.. these poor black cats have it SO badly.  Why is it so hard for them to find homes? It makes me sick. I am so glad Bentley has you. and I LOVE the name. <3 Please, keep us updated on his progress and how he does with your other two.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Are you doing the standard introductions to your Maisie and Zephyr or have you just put him in with them?


I'd planned to do the standard intro, but I discovered that my cats can open the type of latch that the doors at the new place have (that'll show me for assuming it would take them time to figure it out) and they ended up making their _own_ decision about when to introduce themselves. 

It worked out fine, though. There was some wariness at first but they all seem to be accepting each other.

I'm glad for Bentley that he gets to have a home, but I consider myself even more fortunate to have the chance to adopt him. He's an amazing boy, and it's hard for me to believe that cats like him get overlooked because of their color.

Bentley does have some health problems (chronic ear and respiratory) but we're going to the vet today and hopefully they'll be able to make some suggestions.

By the way, in the first photo that is actually shine on the wood from the bright sun, _not_ dust! It makes me look like a terrible housekeeper.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, none of us are judging you on your house keeping abilities. I have cat hair all over my house no matter how much I sweep/vaccuum.  Good luck at the vets!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

He is magnificent! It's wonderful to hear that he's integrated so seamlessly with your lot. I hope the visit to the v.e.t goes ok.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I remember when we took additional cats... Gadget wanted to meet them so bad!

When we took in Cotton, he would sit for hours outside the door for hours meowing. We wanted to keep her seprate.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley was great at the vet's office. I went into detail about that visit in the Health & Nutrition forum, so I won't reiterate it all, but basically the vet had some ideas for things we can try, and I'm feeling hopeful. 

Fortunately, Bentley still thinks I deserve kisses and snuggles even though I took him on a not-fun car trip.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

AHH, yay for pictures finally! He's such a handsome boy, glad to hear he's getting along with the other two boys! He's sounds like such a sweetheart, I can't believe he's spent two years in the shelter


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> AHH, yay for pictures finally! He's such a handsome boy, glad to hear he's getting along with the other two boys!


Thanks! 



> He's sounds like such a sweetheart, I can't believe he's spent two years in the shelter


Unfortunately this is very common at our shelter. All-black or mostly-black cats tend to stay for a long time regardless of how nice their personalities are. Add on the fact that he had visible medical special needs, and... well, they had been concerned that he was going to be unadoptable and spend the rest of his life at the shelter.

Sometimes a cat and the right person just click, though.


----------



## Javagal78 (Aug 9, 2013)

At the shelter I volunteer for, the black cats are the least adopted and they don't even show them in October because some people will adopt black cats for not so great reasons around Halloween. I have my own black kitten and she's positively wonderful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Handsome boy, thanks for the pics. And congrats on a good vet report. Can't wait to hear more Bentley stories.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think Bentley is very Regal looking!
His face shape reminds me of the Egyptian Cat Hieroglyphics!!


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> His face shape reminds me of the Egyptian Cat Hieroglyphics!!


Yeah, he does look like that!

He also kind of reminds me of a panther.

I'm still amazed at how well he's settling in. I thought it would be more of a struggle for all of us, but it's like he's always been here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BG, I'm so Happy that Bentley found his person! You are giving him a wonderful gift!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's sleek, exotic and dropdead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Blakeney Green said:


> I'd planned to do the standard intro, but I discovered that my cats can open the type of latch that the doors at the new place have (that'll show me for assuming it would take them time to figure it out) and they ended up making their _own_ decision about when to introduce themselves.
> 
> It worked out fine, though. There was some wariness at first but they all seem to be accepting each other.
> 
> ...


The more I'm around this forum, the more respect I have for people that adopt. Adopting is like a box of chocolates (as Forest has said), you just never know what you're gonna get! Some cats have issues, some medical issues and some have everything going for them and still can't find a family. To adopt a cat that you know has medical issues is a leap of faith but the dividends are ten-fold. 

Not to worry about the dust or "_bright sun, _*not*_ dust_" - it's a fact of life for most of us. That's a good one - _bright sun_! I'll have to use it!! :idea :crazy


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow he's beautiful! Look at the sheen on his coat! Congrats on your new little house panther  I love that he gives hugs. I wish Yuki would do that lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Bentley is utterly beautiful! I have never been able to really understand why so many black kitties get overlooked. They are so stunning! Well done you for taking him into your family!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Bentley is so adorable! I'm glad all the boys are getting along. Lucky you that he doesn't think badly of you for taking him to the vet  My two are going for their annual checkup this afternoon and I anticipate being ignored for the rest of the day.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley says thanks for all the compliments! 

The other cats basically seem to like him, although they feel he is lacking in feline social skills due to being raised in a shelter environment. 

As of now Bentley has had two doses each of the Clavamox and Ceragyn, and maybe it's just my wishful thinking but his lungs sound a bit clearer.


----------

